# Leopard Gecko: Identify Morphs



## cre5po (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry if I've missed a thread for general morph enquiries but wandered if anyone could assist in telling me what these geckos of mine would be classed as. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Without knowing the fully history, i can't be 100% sure but what i think is - 

1- Normal
2- Mack snow
3- Tremper albino poss bell albino, can you get a photo of the eyes?
4- Hypo


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

1/Normal.
2/Hypo snow.
3/Talbino normal.
4/Need to mature a bit it's not a obvious Normal or a obvious Hypo.


----------

